# potty training in and out thank you



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky is our first small dog and when I was consulting the forum about potty training (he's now almost 2), waking up at 5 a.m. and thinking that was my new life etc. etc. (you puppy moms know the scene), some of you on this forum (I'm thinking Karen and Dave and others) introduced/encouraged potty training outside AND in, having a designated potty station inside (ours is in our mud room off the garage) where the dog knew it was fine to go when outside was not available/desirable for one reason or another. Lucky prefers outside (as was expected) but knows it's fine to use the piddle pad in the mudroom-almost never in summer since we're in and out. Well, today we woke (he'll sleep tip nine) to driving rain (which he refuses to enjoy) and he used the indoor facilities efficiently. With the weather ahead I know I'll be grateful again and again for the forum's good advice. Would never have though of it and pass it on by recommending it to those of you who are training. It's not hard to do…as you move from pads here and there for little bladders to fewer pads and going outside, you just leave that one pad somewhere and let the pup know that one's okay. Great in the city too. Good luck all.
And thanks to you experts for this great tip.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee is trained to use a litter box. We have one in his expen in the family room, and one upstairs. When he is outside, he is happy to do his business on the grass. This works fine at home, but I have no idea how to train him to let someone know that he needs to go outside if we are visiting someone else's house. When we travel we bring a litter box for the hotel room, but I can't bring a litter box with me everywhere. Suggestions?


----------



## Sasha's Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I started with the Puppy Apartment before Sasha was finished with her Parvo virus vaccinations. I have mixed reactions the Puppy Apartment. But now, she's crate training for the outside. But when there was rain this week, she used it just fine. I just hope to avoid "crate" confusion!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. I have a foster and he has not mastered my doggy door yet. So I put a pee pad upstairs and downstairs just in case. When I am home I take him out every 1-2 hours and he has free run of the house. When I'm at work he is crated and will hold it until my dog walker comes. He had diarrhea when he first got here and since he had to poo 20 min after he already pooped, he went on the pee pad! So I always like it was a back up especially for fosters.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sasha's Mom said:


> I started with the Puppy Apartment before Sasha was finished with her Parvo virus vaccinations. I have mixed reactions the Puppy Apartment. But now, she's crate training for the outside. But when there was rain this week, she used it just fine. I just hope to avoid "crate" confusion!


That's what I was afraid of with the "puppy apartment". To me, it looked like the "potty" section and the "bed" section were so close together as to be confusing. When the time comes for another puppy, we will do the same thing we did with Kodi&#8230; An ex-pen with a crate to sleep in on one end, and the litter box on the other end.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm thinking I need to go this route also. The way the back door is positioned in my house it's honestly hard to get to. And then we have to cross a fenced-in patio, too. And Ludo will try and balance on his front legs with his back in the air (I really should video this) to avoid the wet grass. 

So my question is - litter boxes. What kind of box and what kind of litter? I assume it's not the same as kitty litter. I'll do some searching on here as well for answers. (Sorry to hijack your thread!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tra_po said:


> I'm thinking I need to go this route also. The way the back door is positioned in my house it's honestly hard to get to. And then we have to cross a fenced-in patio, too. And Ludo will try and balance on his front legs with his back in the air (I really should video this) to avoid the wet grass.
> 
> So my question is - litter boxes. What kind of box and what kind of litter? I assume it's not the same as kitty litter. I'll do some searching on here as well for answers. (Sorry to hijack your thread!)


People use different boxes. I have to say that my favorite is the Rascal Dog. They are expensive, but completely worth it, IMO. They are sturdy, and the large one is big enough for even Kodi (who is a big Hav) to make his whole "potty dance" circle inside the box.

As far as little is concerned, no, you do NOT want to use kitty litter. Wood pellets are what most people use. They can be hardwood stove pellets, or pine pellets. (sold for horse bedding under the name "Equine Pine") Both work well. The pine pellets have that nice fresh pine scent, but they also break down and get dusty faster. I haven't really decided which one I like better. I buy whichever is available when I need them.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

tra_po said:


> I'm thinking I need to go this route also. The way the back door is positioned in my house it's honestly hard to get to. And then we have to cross a fenced-in patio, too. And Ludo will try and balance on his front legs with his back in the air (I really should video this) to avoid the wet grass.
> 
> So my question is - litter boxes. What kind of box and what kind of litter? I assume it's not the same as kitty litter. I'll do some searching on here as well for answers. (Sorry to hijack your thread!)


 Well, these litter boxes sound like they work BUT we have always used a very sturdy and effective piddle pad /the classic one below and I like the ability to pick up a soiled pad and throw it out rather than dealing with whatever sometimes soiled composition is in the litter boxes. At this point, at almost two years old, Lucky uses maybe two pads a week on the rare occasions he doesn't get out, so it's not expensive. Of course with winter storms ahead, we may use more but he's never tried to shred them. I heartily recommend...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21670


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> Well, these litter boxes sound like they work BUT we have always used a very sturdy and effective piddle pad /the classic one below and I like the ability to pick up a soiled pad and throw it out rather than dealing with whatever sometimes soiled composition is in the litter boxes. At this point, at almost two years old, Lucky uses maybe two pads a week on the rare occasions he doesn't get out, so it's not expensive. Of course with winter storms ahead, we may use more but he's never tried to shred them. I heartily recommend...
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21670


You're lucky that Lucky doesn't destroy pee pads. I would have LOVED to have the option of pee pads for hotels, etc., where they are a WHOLE lot more portable than a box. But Kodi treats them like any other paper item&#8230; Something to be IMMEDIATELY DESTROYED!!! :roll eyes:

The little box is actually really easy to clean out. Any solid waste can be flushed, just as you would with a pee pad. When they pee on the litter, it expands and makes a very obvious little mound. I use a small crumb-sized dust pan from the dollar store to scoop out the expanded litter and toss it in the compost. It doesn't smell at all, other than a faint pine smell from the pellets themselves. I like the fact that it is completely biodegradable, and nothing goes into a landfill.

There are pros and cons to each method, and you have to figure out what will work best for your dog and you. A sort of middle of the road option is the UgoDog, which uses a pee pad, but it is in a plastic tray with a grid over it, so the dog can't get at the pad and destroy it. The only thing I don't like about THAT system is that I've seen some people's UgoDogs where the dog has pooped on it, and it looks like it is difficult to clean all the poop off. I'd have a problem with that sitting int he corner of my kitchen!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks to you both for the recommendation and help!


----------



## Jillbean62 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info! We are picking up our new girl, Coco in just a month, so collecting all things Hav! Love the site!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

krandall said:


> You're lucky that Lucky doesn't destroy pee pads.  I would have LOVED to have the option of pee pads for hotels, etc., where they are a WHOLE lot more portable than a box. But Kodi treats them like any other paper item&#8230; Something to be IMMEDIATELY DESTROYED!!! :roll eyes:
> 
> It's funny because lucky has destroyed other piddle pads but these for some reason he has always respected and no, I'm not related to the manufacturer, but for all my friends starting out with piddle pads, I recommend these in particular. But of course as Karen has said, whatever works for you is what to go with. Good luck. Envy you a new puppy in your life. Enjoy every late night minute. They pass quickly.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21670


----------

